# Can we get some help on this thread?



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...nking-water-new-tank-29504/page16/#post275340

I'm out of ideas. OF2F, Austin, Cody, Wake, Cerianthus, Dawn, anybody? There is just no reason for this tank to smell after 3 months.


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

I found an interesting article, don't know if it will help,but figured I would post it:

If your saltwater aquarium smells like rotten eggs (or eggs in general), you’re smelling hydrogen sulfide. In an aquarium environment, hydrogen sulfide is usually caused by organic material (i.e. food particles, feces, dead material) rotting in a place without oxygen.
Usually the only non-oxygenated area in your saltwater aquarium is beneath your substrate. Organic slipped beneath your substrate and is decaying without oxygen. This is basically the nitrogen cycle without the oxygen.
Hydrogen sulfide could occur if you’ve had a power failure and organic material left in the filter has started decaying without oxygen. Make sure you flush out your filter before starting it back up, in this case.


----------



## feathers (Nov 26, 2009)

I agree with what terryap said you must maybe have a look and get some Brittle stars (_Ophiocoma alexandri_) they help a lot for cleaning up waste and sand movement.


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

Thansk pasfur but this thread needs to be closed coz the smell is gone. Though my rocks took long time i.e. 
3 months to fully cure. Anyways now my water smells okay.

Thanks to everybody concerned. We learnt a lesson.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

FYI to any that read this, When you start a new tank, don't use a lot of LR to start the cycle of the tank. If you would have used 1 piece of LR to start this, it would have kept the tank from getting to this point of stinky. Cured LR is ok, but uncured is definitely not!


----------

